# Moistening Chicken Prior To Coating



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 8, 2014)

I tried something new tonight with three chicken leg quarters I thawed out. The chicken was bone-in and skins on.

I used EVOO, chives, a little over a tablespoon of fresh grated red onion and 2 minced garlic cloves to moisten the chicken first before dredging it through a Shake and Bake ranch and herb coating mix. I just whisked together the EVOO, chives, onion and garlic and used that as a moistener so the coating would stick. I coated the pieces thoroughly and put them on a 9 X 12 baking pan with a rack in it so as to drain away any fat.

My goodness, it was wonderful! I stuck it all in the oven until the chicken was 165 degrees. All in all, it was 2.47 pounds of chicken so I baked it for about 50 minutes at 400 degrees. 

Now I'm guessing I could have added an egg to the moistener, so I may try that next. But gosh, this was good. 

I'm guessing Shake and Bake is probably not anything very fancy, but we like it and this coating stayed on and was more consistent with the EVOO, etc. moistener. 

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Caslon (Oct 8, 2014)

Can you run that back for me in slow motion please?  Mind you..it's probably me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2014)

How's this, caslon? I know, I read recipes better in recipe format than prose, too 

Preheat oven to 400°F.

EVOO
chives
1 tablespoon of fresh grated red onion
2 minced garlic cloves 
3 bone-in, skin-on chicken leg quarters
Shake & Bake ranch & herb coating mix

Whisk together evoo, chives, red onion and garlic and rub over surface of three chicken leg quarters. Dredge chicken in coating mix. Place chicken in a 9x12 baking dish with a rack in it. Bake for 50 minutes or until chicken reaches 165°F.

Sounds really good, CatLady. Try putting some of those flavorings under the skin to further flavor the meat. Yummy


----------



## mattdee1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea in general, but I guess if I were going to go through the trouble of pulling out the tools to chop up fresh ingredients in the prep stage, I'd just go that little bit further and make my own coating as well.  

Or, am I incorrect in assuming that Shake & Bake is loaded to the hilt with additives and chemicals I can't pronounce (not being a smart ass, genuinely curious)?  

On a somewhat related note, I picked up a container of "panko" at the grocery store recently and couldn't believe the laundry list of garbage that was in that product, which is pretty off-putting to me, considering that when I look at it, all I see with my eyes are bread crumbs.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 8, 2014)

mattdee1 said:


> On a somewhat related note, I picked up a container of "panko" at the grocery store recently and couldn't believe the laundry list of garbage that was in that product, which is pretty off-putting to me, considering that when I look at it, all I see with my eyes are bread crumbs.


Huh?

These are the ingredients on the box of Kikkoman Panko in my cupboard:

Ingredients
WHEAT FLOUR, CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF EACH OF THE FOLLOWING: SUGAR, YEAST, SOYBEAN OIL, SALT.

Five ingredients, all of which looks pretty basic to me.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 8, 2014)

I can't imagine what you bought. My store brand Panko has flour, sugar, salt and yeast.

Sounds good MC..I think I'd add an egg to the mix.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2014)

mattdee1 said:


> Or, am I incorrect in assuming that Shake & Bake is loaded to the hilt with additives and chemicals I can't pronounce (not being a smart ass, genuinely curious)?



Well, we have no idea what you can or can't pronounce, so you'll have to answer that question for yourself. For me, that's not a valid criterion for choosing foods. 

http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2...-is-to-food-as-jenny-mccarthy-is-to-vaccines/


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2014)

I've never encountered panko that was anything more than dried bread made from flour, yeast, salt and sugar.


----------



## mattdee1 (Oct 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, we have no idea what you can or can't pronounce, so you'll have to answer that question for yourself. For me, that's not a valid criterion for choosing foods.
> 
> The Food Babe is to food as Jenny McCarthy is to vaccines – Respectful Insolence




Obviously I can pronounce the ingredients, I figured the cheekiness of the comment would be obvious; guess not.  

The point is, most "convenience foods" have a bunch of junk in them, and I was wondering if anybody knew offhand if Shake & Bake did or not.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2014)

mattdee1 said:


> Obviously I can pronounce the ingredients, I figured the cheekiness of the comment would be obvious; guess not.
> 
> The point is, most "convenience foods" have a bunch of junk in them, and I was wondering if anybody knew offhand if Shake & Bake did or not.



My point is that ingredients with big, scary scientific names aren't necessarily bad, so, not knowing your definition of "junk," there's no way to answer your question. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shake_'n_Bake#Ingredients


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 8, 2014)

mattdee, yes, as with most convenience foods there is going to be a boatload of sodium. I did a real quick search and found several homemade recipes for Shake and Bake that have good reviews.

 I was also surprised to see that search led me to meth sites so be forewarned.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 8, 2014)

Mattdee, here's the list of ingredients for Shake and Bake....

Shake 'n Bake Original Pork flavor contains the following ingredients:  enriched wheat flour (wheat flour, niacin, iron, thiamin mononitrate Vitamin B1, riboflavin (vitamin B2), folic acid), salt, partially hydrogenated soybean and cottonseed oil, sugar, contains less than 2% of paprika, dextrose, dried onions, spice, caramel color, yeast, annatto (color), and natural flavor. Barbecue flavor Shake 'n Bake includes sugar, maltodextrin, salt, modified food starch, spice, partially hydrogenated soybean and cottonseed oil, brown sugar, mustard seed flour, dried onions, dried tomatoes, dried garlic, beet powder (color), citric acid, natural flavor, caramel color, vinegar, and sodium silicoaluminate as an anticaking agent.

There's nothing alarming there that I can see. I wish you would tell us what ingredients are listed on your box of Panko..


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 8, 2014)

My daughter loves Shake n Bake. I think I will do some up soon. She saves the skin and crispy bits for the end of her meal. I always try and take it on her. Family tradition even though she is 17 now.....


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 8, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> mattdee, yes, as with most convenience foods there is going to be a boatload of sodium. I did a real quick search and found several homemade recipes for Shake and Bake that have good reviews.
> 
> I was also surprised to see that search led me to meth sites so be forewarned.



I was shocked by that search also Cheryl....we must lead a protected life when we think of "Shake and Bake" for cooking. Geeeeeze....


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 8, 2014)

I know....crazy, huh?  

btw...I just looked at the ingredients in my canister of Panko - it's in the same tube type thing that bread crumbs come in.  Flour, sugar, salt, yeast.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 9, 2014)

When we were kids, my mom would sometimes use the "Shake & Bake" BBQ flavor.
I remember it being quite good.
For sure better then pouring a bottle of BBQ sauce over raw chicken and cooking it for one hour. (its a recipe on the bottle of Kraft BBQ sauce) or it was once.
Hold on!  That sounds good too!

I have four skin on thighs I'm trying to decide how to cook for dinner BTW.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 9, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> When we were kids, my mom would sometimes use the "Shake & Bake" BBQ flavor.
> I remember it being quite good.
> For sure better then pouring a bottle of BBQ sauce over raw chicken and cooking it for one hour. (its a recipe on the bottle of Kraft BBQ sauce) or it was once.
> Hold on!  That sounds good too!
> ...



Use them commas, otherwise someone (like me ) might suggest you need a Mohel.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 9, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Use them commas, otherwise someone (like me ) might suggest you need a Mohel.



My edit time is up Craig.  LOL!

And I haven't heard the word Mohel since Seinfeld was on TV.


----------



## mattdee1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Mattdee, here's the list of ingredients for Shake and Bake....
> 
> Shake 'n Bake Original Pork flavor contains the following ingredients:  enriched wheat flour (wheat flour, niacin, iron, thiamin mononitrate Vitamin B1, riboflavin (vitamin B2), folic acid), salt, partially hydrogenated soybean and cottonseed oil, sugar, contains less than 2% of paprika, dextrose, dried onions, spice, caramel color, yeast, annatto (color), and natural flavor. Barbecue flavor Shake 'n Bake includes sugar, maltodextrin, salt, modified food starch, spice, partially hydrogenated soybean and cottonseed oil, brown sugar, mustard seed flour, dried onions, dried tomatoes, dried garlic, beet powder (color), citric acid, natural flavor, caramel color, vinegar, and sodium silicoaluminate as an anticaking agent.
> 
> There's nothing alarming there that I can see. I wish you would tell us what ingredients are listed on your box of Panko..



Thanks.  This is why I asked; I'd probably pass on this the moment I saw trans fats listed.  Not because I'm afraid I'd drop dead tomorrow, but because it's just a decision I made years ago and have stuck to it since.  

As for the mutant panko I spoke of earlier, it had more ingredients than I could be bothered to count, including: fructose, corn syrup, trans, and a bunch of mumbo jumbo that I don't care to eat when I can just use something else.  

If I think of it tonight, I'll snap a photo of the label.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 10, 2014)

I make my own coating using a mixture of flour, cornmeal, herbs and spices. If you like real crunchy coating, double bread it.....


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 10, 2014)

Congratulations CCL on finding something new to you that you enjoyed 

To answer the question you asked, I've never tried it that way.  When I use Shake and Bake I just blindly follow their directions ... time to follow your directions now ... sounds like it could be a great tasting meal!


----------

